
Russian PR firm helps Co's plant stories in news outlets for cash - LocalTrust
https://fortune.com/2019/09/30/russian-disinformation-for-hire/
======
LocalTrust
Established outlets for real business journalism were included on the firm's
rate card, including claims they could get stories onto Reuters for $8,360 and
the Financial Times for about $50k. Also, lesser known, web-only portals were
offered for less than $200. There are fewer and fewer watchdogs (journalists
are almost like proto regulators) and some folks are taking advantage of the
gap/asymmetry. I know more opportunities are created if you're willing to bend
the rules a little. I'd be really interested in how other folks are
interpreting these sorts of developments.

